# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  used optical product

## strings

Hello anyone out there in Canada have old product that they no longer need? Old acrylic displays or frame bars? 


Thanks Strings

----------


## shiyonghe1982

What do you want?

----------


## idispense

> Hello anyone out there in Canada have old product that they no longer need? Old acrylic displays or frame bars? 
> 
> 
> Thanks Strings


You would get a better response by posting a contact phone number or email address.

----------


## mike.elmes

> Hello anyone out there in Canada have old product that they no longer need? Old acrylic displays or frame bars? 
> 
> 
> Thanks Strings


My dad is retiring. His store in Brantford ontario has lots of frame rods and displays....he would sell you everything for cheap.
I can shoot you his number if you can go get the stuff.
email me
opticalmike@shaw.ca

----------


## coupe

Retinal camera  $499.00, indirect opto scope $150.00, Schweigger perimeter $199.00, 4 camera / recorder security system  $150.00,

----------

